

Among the 200 top CEOs, median compensation jumped 16 percent. - seubert
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/30/business/an-unstoppable-climb-in-ceo-pay.html

======
ableal
The interesting bit are the new metrics proposed for company performance, in
page 2, after the first paragraph (
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/30/business/an-unstoppable-
cl...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/30/business/an-unstoppable-climb-in-ceo-
pay.html?pagewanted=2) )

